# Failed to start message bus: Element <syslog> not allowed in

## Tinitus

Hallo,

nachdem ich mal eine neuere dbus Version installiert hatte und nun wieder auf die  Stable version zurück gewechselt bin bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

etc/init.d/dbus start

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus 

```
Failed to start message bus: Element <syslog> not allowed inside <busconfig> in configuration file
```

/

Welche config ist das nun dbus oder syslog? Ohne dbus kein X und cupsd..schit!

G. R.

----------

